# Apple or Deer head and coat colors?



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

Is Venus an apple or a deer head? I'm guessing she's a deer head. She's full grown if that matters. Is her coat color called tri-color? I'm new to Chi's so I don't know the terms, and I want to tell people the right information if I'm asked. Thanks.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I love the spots.
I'm not an expert but she is very unique and adorable.

I think her head is closer to apple than deer, myself.
Her head has the typical tri-color, but her body is so different.

She's really lovely.


----------



## isolateyou (Jul 7, 2010)

I see her as a bit more apple, myself. Still, a bit of a longer nose as well. 
As for her color, as said above, she has a typical tri-color splash on he face, but she seems to have some sort of merle mixed into her coat as well, I think.

At least that's what I think.  She is adorable!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

isolateyou said:


> I see her as a bit more apple, myself. Still, a bit of a longer nose as well.
> As for her color, as said above, she has a typical tri-color splash on he face, but she seems to have some sort of merle mixed into her coat as well, I think.
> 
> At least that's what I think.  She is adorable!


NO not merle she has "ticking" (spots undercoat)
Color: black spotted on white with tan markings 
head: I would say apple but not as well domed but not a deer head either

she is very lovely and pretty


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

A special little apple head. I love her little tongue sticking out


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

she is really cute and unique. I love her coat. as for her head, you could say she's a "dapple" haha deer/apple. jk


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

She definitely has an apple shaped head. "Apple" or "deer" shaped is based on skull shape. I don't believe it has much to do with the stop angle or muzzle length. That is why it can be confusing to tell with some pups. But apple head & deer head are typically the skull shape. So yes, I'd say she is an "apple head". 

Her color is very neat as well! I'd call her a black & tan spotted on white. That is JMO anyway...I don't know the appropriate term as I'm no expert!


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

MChis said:


> She definitely has an apple shaped head. "Apple" or "deer" shaped is based on skull shape. I don't believe it has much to do with the stop angle or muzzle length. That is why it can be confusing to tell with some pups. But apple head & deer head are typically the skull shape. So yes, I'd say she is an "apple head".
> 
> Her color is very neat as well! I'd call her a black & tan spotted on white. That is JMO anyway...I don't know the appropriate term as I'm no expert!


I'll tell people she is an apple head since she leans to that type of head more than a deer head. I thought she was completely a deer head because she has a small head instead of a big fat one in comparison to her body. 

Her coat color is really odd. I have seen her coloring and markings on other Chi's except for the ticking. Now I have a name for her spots. 

I'm glad to hear she's not a merle even though they are so pretty. I heard they may have some health issues.

Thanks.


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

cherper said:


> she is really cute and unique. I love her coat. as for her head, you could say she's a "dapple" haha deer/apple. jk


I thought of that too since I couldn't decide which one she was. The whole head shape thing confuses me.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Definately not a merle  Just a Nice Parti Tri-colour in my opinion thats what id personally call it? Lovely girl defintaely! A nice apple domed head, her muzzles just abit longer. If it was shorter it would definately be a apple dome. Nothing wrong with her shes beautiful! Hope that helps


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

MChis said:


> She definitely has an apple shaped head. "Apple" or "deer" shaped is based on skull shape. I don't believe it has much to do with the stop angle or muzzle length. That is why it can be confusing to tell with some pups. But apple head & deer head are typically the skull shape. So yes, I'd say she is an "apple head".
> 
> Her color is very neat as well! I'd call her a black & tan spotted on white. That is JMO anyway...I don't know the appropriate term as I'm no expert!


I agree 

She's so pretty


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks everybody. I do think Venus is adorable no matter what. She was picked up as an emaciated stray from the pound so I'm not picky on her looks. I'm just glad she is lightweight and looks like a Chi. I feel like she's more official as a Chi if I can tell people for sure what type she is even though I know deer and apple heads are both Chi's. Now if I can only get people to get over her odd yet pretty coloring.

I tried to find pictures of deer heads and apple heads to compare the two. Unless the examples are extreme, then I couldn't tell the difference. 


Here's her before shot from above at just over 3 lbs. on her first day home.










Here is her after shot from above at nearly 4 lbs. 2 oz. One pound makes a huge difference.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh gosh, that first pic is so sad, she was so skinny.  She looks so wonderful in the second pic. So glad you found each other and she has a wonderful home now.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

OMG the poor thing! You've done a good job at getting some weight on her. She is a beauty for sure - pound puppy or otherwise. 

When we brought Maya home from her previous owners she was underweight as well. Definitely not as emaciated as Venus but we've put 1/2lb on her & she looks SO much better. A small weight gain (or loss) in these guys is really a lot! Kudos to you for rescuing her - and you got such a gift in return!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

What a pretty girl! That first pic makes me so sad she was such a skinny wee thing, wow a pound makes a HUGE difference.

She was lucky to find you and vice versa. Such a cutie!


----------



## ILoveLucy (Oct 7, 2010)

That poor dog. I'll bet she loves you!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

She is beautiful! I LOVE LOVE her mask! She has the pattern of my beagal/terrier mix that passed away. She sure is pretty!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i would call her a tri colour as she does have 3 colours on her , she is marked like a mini foxie and thats what their colour is called .


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I'd say more apple head but her nose is slightly too long and the angle from her head to the nose is not the L shape associated with a good apple head shape.

Besides that she is lovely


----------



## paisley (Aug 20, 2010)

She is a black and tan extreme spotted on white. Phenotype
I would make sure I bred her to a solid male other than white
Her Genotyping would look something simular to this
at/at BBorBd CC DDorDd EE gg int(medium) Kk mm sese spsi TT


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Whatever head type and color she is officially, she's a little cutie! I love her spots!

Jeanette


----------

